
Writing a Curriculum Vitæ - Topolomancer
https://bastian.rieck.me/blog/posts/2020/cv/
======
zeveb
Lovely fonts in this article, BTW. Very pleasant to read.

And the content is pretty good too!

~~~
Topolomancer
Thank you very much :)

